# "Dat doet deugd" & deugddoend,



## ThomasK

Heel simpele vraag: kennen jullie andere manieren om dit uit te drukken, of synoniemen? Zien jullie andere uitdrukkingen voor de ervaring van bijvoorbeeld het fameuze pintje na uren werken in de hitte? 'Sjonge/ Amaai, dat ... !" 

Mijn indruk is dat het niet echt courant gebruikt wordt. Even gegoogled en "deugddoende" scoort zo'n 230000 hits, maar dat is het dan. "Doet deugd" haalt maar 93000 hits of zo. Nochtans vind ik nauwelijks synoniemen ('weldoende' ???). Kan het zijn dat die hele ervaring minder bestaat? Dat mensen anders genieten? 

Het opvallende voor mij is dat de uitdrukking minder courant lijkt te zijn, maar dat er geen alternatief voorhanden blijkt. Of... ?


----------



## Peterdg

Geloof de cijfers van Google niet na een zoekopdracht. Ik heb het ook effe geprobeerd en het blijkt dat voor beide gevallen er maar ongeveer 105 hits zijn (effe doorscrollen naar het einde van de pagina en doorklikken naar het laatste nummertje).

"Deugddoend" is volgens van Dale Belgisch, dus ik veronderstel dat "deugd doen" ook Belgisch is.

Een alternatief zou kunnen zijn: "dat voelt goed!" of "dat doet goed!" (deze laatste ook Belgisch????).


----------



## ThomasK

Wacht ff: mag ik, pardon, moet ik, dan het cijfer bovenaan beschouwen als fout??? Ik heb het ook nog tussen aanhalingstekens gezet, BTW... 

Ha, ik vreesde al dat het Belgisch, bijna-dialectisch, kon zijn, maar ik wil het niet loslaten. Zoals ik "goesting" ook niet graag zal loslaten, want veel fysieker dan "zin" of zo. Ik zie trouwens een parallel met "deugd (doen/d)": het is veel fysieker dan "Dat voelt/ doet goed", wat ik best als een soort synoniemen beschouw... Vind jij dat ook?


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Wacht ff: mag ik, pardon, moet ik, dan het cijfer bovenaan beschouwen als fout???


Ja. Dat cijfer is gewoon een statistische voorspelling die in veel gevallen in de verste verte niet overeenkomt met het werkelijke aantal hits.


ThomasK said:


> het is veel fysieker dan "Dat voelt/ doet goed"


Dat vind ik niet.


----------



## ThomasK

Peterdg said:


> Ja. Dat cijfer is gewoon een statistische voorspelling die in veel gevallen in de verste verte niet overeenkomt met het werkelijke aantal hits.
> Dat vind ik niet.


 Zou je eventueel een link hebben die dat bevestigt? Ik heb het nog nooit gehoord, maar wil je best geloven, zeker als ik daar ergens bevestiging van vind!


----------



## Peterdg

Kijk b.v. *hier* (van google support zelf).

Ik dacht dat dit nogal algemeen bekend was (wat niet wegneemt dat ik hier op het forum er al een paar honderd keer heb moeten op wijzen).


----------



## ThomasK

Het is mij totaal onbekend en met die uitleg ben ik nog niet zeker dat ik alles zal vinden, maar ik probeer. Bedankt!

 Nu, voor jou dus geen verschil tussen al die termen. Ikzelf denk dat er weinig echte synoniemen zijn en dat in die zin die schijnbare synoniemen eigenlijk een interessante verschil, maar het zit in nuances of zoiets. Ik dacht onlangs nog na over boosten of vooral "een boost geven", vs. versterken of verhogen of zoiets. Daar zit volgens mij veel sterker het plotse en krachtige in... Nu, ik zie nog wel!


----------



## matakoweg

Deugddoen ken ik alleen in zinnen als:
Het doet me deugd dat je gekomen bent.

Maar ik begrijp dat het hier anders gebruikt wordt?
Na een biertje zegt men: "Dat doet deugd." ? In deze betekenis ken ik het niet.


----------

